# A poem in the style of Dr Seuss!



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

*Bettas Bettas everywhere!
By Kittiesdragon​*
Betta fish, Betta fish! 
Here and there and everywhere!
One on the desk and one on the chair!
Oh my, oh my, why what will I do?
There's even a Betta fish in my shoe!
Tanks galore, they near reach the ceiling...
This rainbow assortment I find quite appealing!
With all this delight I give a light shout...
and all of the Bettas come jumping right out!
Blue ones and Red ones and even a clear...
Why on earth would you ever leave here?
Pop pop! They jump for their lunch...
if you haven't gotten even the slightest of hunch...
I do love my Bettas, I do yes indeed!
And happy I'll be if you follow my lead!
Betta fish, Betta fish!
I have but one wish...
And that's to have even more Betta fish!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

XD this is an amazing poem


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Why thank you :-D


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

That is such an awesome poem lol I love dr Seuss :-D


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Hehe I love it


----------

